# Toy Donation



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Each year on his birthday, my son goes through his toys to find things he really doesn't need or doesn't play with anymore and donates them to a less fortunate boy. He did the same this year, but now I don't know how to locate someone who would enjoy the toys. I know there are lots of adults who could use help, but do any laborers have families here? I've got a big bag of mostly gently used boys toys. Any suggestions?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Justlooking,

My son does this too!  I drop the toys off at a charity center in Karama near the mosque and close to the Karama Fish Market. They distribute them to the less fortunate.

Hope this information helps.


----------

